# BHFS shooters how do you set your pins up?



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I am looking for ideas on how to set my pins up for F/H. I currently have mine set up 25-65 yards how about you


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

20-60 works well for me . there are more hold on targets with those settings .25-65 has more gapping involved. some shoot 30-70 with the level set for 80


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> 20-60 works well for me . there are more hold on targets with those settings .25-65 has more gapping involved. some shoot 30-70 with the level set for 80


That gets my vote as well. 20-60


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

In bhfs adult male what is the maximum number of puns allowed?


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

5 pins


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

20-60 here also


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

20 -60 also


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

20-60 here also.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

When I do shoot BHFS, my pins are set up so that there are as few targets as possible where a pin isn't on a part of the X-ring, a part of the bullseye or on a color break for every distance shot. That decision is made from the bow and arrow combination that will perform, and not some "set number" just cuz others do it that way.
I will say than my top pin is seldom if ever set at 20 yards and that the bottom pin is seldom if ever set at 60 yards. 5 pin limit.

Just cuz of that limit doesn't mean you cannot utilize the peep site to help establish your aiming references. Of course, it USED TO BE that the peep site had to be totally tied in with NO GAP or opening above or below the peep site. It used to be that BHFS could not have a level or a pin housing, but rather 5 straight stock pins, AND a minimum point weight of 125 grains.

That is no more, so BHFS is really much easier to set up for than it used to be. Nothing wrong with using other pins that are set for a different distance as a reference (or to aim with) for closer or farther distances either. Nothing wrong with aiming at the top or bottom of the "X", or the top or bottom of the spot with a pin(s) for a given distance you are shooting at; or framing the bull/target between two pins (that is a common one).
Of course setting the pins up so you have as many distances as possible where a pin(s) are used to aim on a part of the spot or the x-ring takes TIME and Patience, and practice. Then you learn YOUR "system"...but when you do take this time, you'd be amazed at how well a BHFS'er can shoot on a field or hunter round!
BHFS is a very fun and challenging division to shoot in even though now it is way, way easier than it was several years back; it is still no walk in the park.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

field14 said:


> When I do shoot BHFS, my pins are set up so that there are as few targets as possible where a pin isn't on a part of the X-ring, a part of the bullseye or on a color break for every distance shot. That decision is made from the bow and arrow combination that will perform, and not some "set number" just cuz others do it that way.
> I will say than my top pin is seldom if ever set at 20 yards and that the bottom pin is seldom if ever set at 60 yards. 5 pin limit.
> 
> Just cuz of that limit doesn't mean you cannot utilize the peep site to help establish your aiming references. Of course, it USED TO BE that the peep site had to be totally tied in with NO GAP or opening above or below the peep site. It used to be that BHFS could not have a level or a pin housing, but rather 5 straight stock pins, AND a minimum point weight of 125 grains.
> ...


OK Tom, I got some answers you need to question. :wink:

That must be some fat pins to get it on any part of the paper let alone the Xring at 80yds. Being a died in the wool BHFS shooter myself I can tell you that unless your pins are mounted on the shooters side of the riser, your pins aren't going to be able to do that, unless I'm missing something in your post. (which wouldn't be a shock) :becky:

I use a LAS sight tape to set my pins in the housing after establishing 2 or 3 yardages; 20, 50 or 60 pin. Then I lock each pin in on it's mark, and then make housing adjustments from that point on. 

Help me out here Tom, I'm reading you, but not ready to sign on.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> OK Tom, I got some answers you need to question. :wink:
> 
> That must be some fat pins to get it on any part of the paper let alone the Xring at 80yds. Being a died in the wool BHFS shooter myself I can tell you that unless your pins are mounted on the shooters side of the riser, your pins aren't going to be able to do that, unless I'm missing something in your post. (which wouldn't be a shock) :becky:
> 
> ...


First off, why would I concern myself so much with 80 yards...TWO shots during the entire round? Or even 70 yards? Again, TWO shots for the entire round?
Then, you are reading something that isn't there...Did I not say "as many distances as possible" where I can have one or even two pins on part of the x, or the bullseye, or the color break?" AND...I also said something about using one pin for a distance other than what it is set for as part of the "system."
I did NOT say much at all about the "bubble" or the bottom of the pin housing, etc as an aiming reference either, since when I really got interested and did compete in BHFS...a bubble and pin housing wasn't legal for the division.
You also didn't seem to take note that there is NOT a rule about using the hole in the peep site as part of this reference thing. Of course when I was competing seriously in BHFS, the peep had to be completely tied in with no gap opening above or below that peep site, too. However, even back then, the peep was completely tied in...but that doesn't stop you from using the top and bottom of the peep hole to "line up", does it?

The key points here are to set YOUR system up to get as many of those pins as possible USED...but again, I never said to worry wart over FOUR shots out of 112 shots on the round...I'll take my 4's and occasional 5's on the 80 and 70....but the bacon is made on the others; the average distance for all the shots is around 45 yards or so.
A "ProActive" Archer takes advantage of the situation and cashes in on this sort of thing. You have two shots at 80 and 70...but have EIGHT shots at 65 (on a field round), 8 shots at 20, 25, TEN shots at 30, 35, 40, 45, and 50. Do you see where you need to focus your pin settings at.
Figure out those for the HUNTER round...and you will quickly see where I'm going with this.

You want to be aiming somewhere on the X-ring, bullseye, lines, or color breaks on as many distances as possible...and don't sweat out that 70 and 80....you can use OTHER pins or combos to "figure" where to hold for those shots.

My settings did vary with the bow/arrow combination and what was working...but FOR ME, my pins weren't set at any "even" distances such as exampled above...20, 30, 40, 50, 60...TEN yard gaps? Not for this "ProActive Archer." I wanted to focus on the bacon shots and where the most arrows were shot...and where my competition was NOT cashing in. Those closer than 30 yards are a chip shot for most anyone...BUT...those from 45 out? AH-HA! There's where the bacon is gathered and the men separated from the also rans.

Those pin settings take a lot of time and effort, and then learning YOUR system...but BHFS can really be a fun thing to work with....if you are willing to put in the time to work on it, that is.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

So based on that, using your view through the peep to change elevation / yardages, is the goal. I've tried that, and it is a method that many already use, as well as peering over the peep; however, I prefer center view through the peep as I depend on the peep centering my eye to clear up the distortion my eyesight requires to see clearly.
I do understand your version of the pin setting theory, I just don't use it. Or should say cannot successfully use it. 
I believe the vertical wire many(most) use in BHFS is as much a help in attaining what you're suggesting as anything. Having a true plumb set level and knowing where on the target face to place your pins, IE holding my 40 y pin on the bottom of the target paper on the 28 fan generally will put my arrow in the x(when I execute properly).
Many ways they all require target time. 
That being said 20,30,40,50 & 60 serve me well. :becky:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> So based on that, using your view through the peep to change elevation / yardages, is the goal. I've tried that, and it is a method that many already use, as well as peering over the peep; however, I prefer center view through the peep as I depend on the peep centering my eye to clear up the distortion my eyesight requires to see clearly.
> I do understand your version of the pin setting theory, I just don't use it. Or should say cannot successfully use it.
> I believe the vertical wire many(most) use in BHFS is as much a help in attaining what you're suggesting as anything. Having a true plumb set level and knowing where on the target face to place your pins, IE holding my 40 y pin on the bottom of the target paper on the 28 fan generally will put my arrow in the x(when I execute properly).
> Many ways they all require target time.
> That being said 20,30,40,50 & 60 serve me well. :becky:


Once again, when I was seriously competing in BHFS...we also were not allowed a pin housing, and obviously no vertical wire was allowed either...Five FIXED PINS of STRAIGHT STOCK, and that was it.
Like I said, the BHFS division, while still very competitive and a ton of fun...it WAY easier now than it was only a few years ago!

If I could see the pins of the size that I USED to use, it may be a fun challenge to shoot BHFS with the lighter arrows (I had to use 125 grain points), and all the extra goodies they allow in the division these days!

20-30-40-50-60 worked only OK for me and got me into the 530's...but once I "wised up" and started playing the distances that mattered the most, I quickly learned that setting the pins based upon MY bow setup and arrow combination (pins were at some really odd "dead on" distances, haha), it was a quick trip to the mid 540's! This did take a lot of range time...but I will tell you that those pin setting distances did change from bow to bow/setup to setup...but I NEVER went back to the top pin being set for 20 yards and the bottom pin for 60 again!

Many BHFS'ers set things for the FIELD faces, which gives you a lot of color breaks to use...BUT...when it comes to the HUNTER round, then things can fall apart for them quickly because they set pins at 5 or 10 yard increments....That isn't the method that helped ME get into the 540's and occasional LOWER 550's (not very many of those, haha). The Hunter round, as you know has lots of odd ball yardages, and that is what set me off to becoming "ProActive" and maximizing the use of those pins for both the field and the hunter rounds...and not sweating out those 2 shots from 80 or 70 and concentrating on those that made all the difference in the world.

I quickly learned how many yards "high" the bullseye was at 20, 25, and 30 yards, then found the pin setting that centered me up but still kept that top pin on some part of the "dot" at the longest distance possible. Didn't take all that long...but the process of exactly which setting to use for "centered up" that would help that pin to be used again...took a lot of range time and intentionally aiming at the top/bottom of the X and the top/bottom of the bullseye to determine how MY equipment was ranged out.
Same goes with the other pin settings...lots of trial and error and maximizing the use of those 5 pins.
Now a daze, however, you have the pin housing and bubble that can be used as "added references", so it may not be quite as complicated.

Sometime you outta try to go out and use 125 grain points in your arrows...just to see how big the difference is from then to now.

Once again, however...it is what works for YOU that matters and what gives you the most bang for your practice buck that matters. Your competition doesn't really care, hahaha.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I remember them days Tom also we weren't allowed a kisser and a peep it was one or the other not both. sight pins couldn't be no more than five inches from the back of the bow. I guess we're starting to date ourselves now. Then when fiber optic pins first started coming out you couldn't have them either


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

field14 said:


> Once again, when I was seriously competing in BHFS...we also were not allowed a pin housing, and obviously no vertical wire was allowed either...Five FIXED PINS of STRAIGHT STOCK, and that was it.
> Like I said, the BHFS division, while still very competitive and a ton of fun...it WAY easier now than it was only a few years ago!
> 
> If I could see the pins of the size that I USED to use, it may be a fun challenge to shoot BHFS with the lighter arrows (I had to use 125 grain points), and all the extra goodies they allow in the division these days!
> ...


Practice and knowing is the key for sure. 
Actually, I shot my first field round at age 49 with my son using my 32" A-A hunting bow with 30" 2315 XX78 with 125 gr points. I shot a 520 with that set up, and shot several 265 plus halves with it. I didn't have a clue if that was good or bad, I just thought it was fun. Later that year in 2008 I was sponsored by a local shop to shoot The Parker Shooting Star at 3D events and began to learn more about field archery in the process. Found out I love it, and that's why I shoot it. Since then I've even won a few tournaments(weak fields). Win or lose I enjoy the journey. Met some great people along the way who are now my friends. 
By the way; The current NFAA BHFS National Champion shoots 20,30,40,50,60 pin sets, .019 all green pins. He set the animal scoring record with that set up. :mg: Hmmm, I'll try to follow his lead. :becky:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rogersaddler said:


> I remember them days Tom also we weren't allowed a kisser and a peep it was one or the other not both. sight pins couldn't be no more than five inches from the back of the bow. I guess we're starting to date ourselves now. Then when fiber optic pins first started coming out you couldn't have them either


Yep, and while there weren't a lot of 550+ field/hunter scores, there were some. However, 530+, and even 540+ scores were plentiful, but only by those willing to take the time to learn their setups and fine tune/hone their skills and learn how their equipment shoots and how they react to given situations.

With regard to mag41vance's comment about the "current National BHFS champion" using the 20-30-40-50-60 pin setup...THAT is a ton easier to do these days than it was only even 10 years ago. 
Once the rules were opened up to allow pin guards, bubbles, peeps AND kisser buttons and the peeps not having to be totally served in, and allowing any point weight combo a person wants, it became quite a different ball game. Add to that the "new" 300 fps speed rule and those 10 yard pin gaps are pretty danged tight and close together, making it much easier on getting the setup and system mastered. Those tighter pin gaps make things a lot easier, ha.
However, on the other side, I will still stand by my statement that BHFS is a very fun and challenging way of shooting field/hunter rounds. It is too bad that it has become pretty much Freestyle, but with fixed "pins" that allow really more than 5 fixed points of reference (can use the pin guard/housing and the bubble as points of reference).
Still comes down to learning YOUR system and shooting the shot, no matter what. Those that do this and hone their skills with range time...are the ones on the podium.
Sure is a good deal to be able to use 0.19 pins...I can't even SEE that size any more....and struggle seeing 0.29 pins! Old eyes, you know! 

Whatever works for YOU is what you should use; but that sure doesn't stop you from trying something different to tighten things up and to reduce the number of sighting variables and maximize the number of distances that can be shot with each pin or combination of one or more pins.... You may well be surprised at that enhancement process and the payoff and fun involved in working with it.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Tom can give an example of how you had your pins set up.I havent shot a field course in over ten years there isn't any courses near where I live. The closest one that I know of is about 150 miles away. I'm going to try to make it to the Great Lakes sectionals this year


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rogersaddler said:


> Tom can give an example of how you had your pins set up.I havent shot a field course in over ten years there isn't any courses near where I live. The closest one that I know of is about 150 miles away. I'm going to try to make it to the Great Lakes sectionals this year


This is by no means something that positively will work for just anyone...but FOR ME, it really improved things over the standard 20-30-40-50-60 pins set ups.

I'm too lazy to go back into my journals (several years back) to find 'em...so these may not be the "perfect" sets for my pins, but will be close enough.

I always ended up with the top pin being between 24-28 yards, the next pin down was normally 32-40, then 44-48, 50-55 or so, and the last one seemed to work best between 64 and 68 yards. 

The keys being the top and bottom pins and then getting the others set so they could be used for as many distances as possible and still have a pin on the bullseye or x-ring somewhere. Keep in mind that I set those pins not only for the FIELD rounds, but also because of those odd-ball distances on the HUNTER rounds and all the walkups involved there.

This is going to vary with your bow, ATA length, peep height at full draw, and the arrow combo you are using. It is way easier now that you have carbon arrows and don't necessarily HAVE to use at least 125 grain points anymore...couple that with the bubble and pin guard or housing AND the allowing of a vertical aligner, and that pin gapping is way closer than it used to be.

Hope this helps...and those pin settings....are not gospel. I found out that FOR ME, I was way better off having that top pin cover a range of distances well beyond the 20 yards, so set it for longer distances but those that would still allow me to use the top pin, "up close" too. Remember....you do NOT have to aim dead center all the time, nor do you (or should you, if you can avoid it) have to "guess gap" in between pins. This process is time consuming, but my heavens, is it ever fun to learn how your combination works and a means of setting pins so you can utlize them more completely.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Tom I will have to try that when I get a chance. At least it's a starting point


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rogersaddler said:


> Thanks Tom I will have to try that when I get a chance. At least it's a starting point


You are welcome. Setting my pins up based upon bow/arrow combo performance sure helped my BHFS scores. That system may not work for everyone, but it was, as I said, a significant improvement over the old stand-by system of pin settings.

Measure and mark everything before trying it...that way, if it doesn't work, putting the pins back to the prior settings is a minute or two of work and not a complete sighting in all over from scratch.
GIVE THE NEW SYSTEM TIME...you will have a learning curve and of course some setbacks as you tend to occasionally grab the wrong pin, ha.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay Tom,
My buddy Jeremy Dean (2012 BHFS Outdoor national champion) put some old fix pins on his bow yesterday and went out and shot a 56x 546. Not sure what his pins were set at, but he along with you singing old school songs inspired me to get out my old tackle and play a little. I got my 20 and 60 set then filled in the rest on a sight tape that matched. Shot a 5 arrow walk up for each pin 4x all dots on the 65mm target.
This is my rig;








I did manage to shoot a 2x 20 on the 30 yarder before I couldn't see my brass pins well enough to test further. Hopefully I can try a half tomorrow . BTW no level on the bow.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've often wondered what things would be like to set up a BHFS rig using the 5 fixed pins, NO BUBBLE, fully tied in peep, and even go ahead and use carbon arrows, but with 125 grain points in them and see how much better today's bows would cast and hand out a pin setup.

Obviously, once you are used to whatever system you've come up with, the more you shoot it, the better you get at that pin setting combo.

As I said, FOR ME...my taking a different route as far as pin setting goes made the difference of night and day. I wonder what that pin setting combo would be now that we can use any point weight we want and only have to worry about the 300 fps maximum speed and not moving the pins, poundage, or peep during the round.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

The old school pins are different that's for sure but i really like mine . Still a lot more test and tune ahead . I like your set up Vance looks just like a spothogg :shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> The old school pins are different that's for sure but i really like mine . Still a lot more test and tune ahead . I like your set up Vance looks just like a spothogg :shade:


Funny thing happened; My former Axcel sight is now on it's way to Alabama, so.... I am going to be shopping as soon as I can decide on pin size. I have a big Red pin (.035 ) on my 20 yard set and I am amazed at how well I grouped with that thing. Maybe bigger is better.
Shopping is fun when it's frivolous. :becky:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Funny thing happened; My former Axcel sight is now on it's way to Alabama, so.... I am going to be shopping as soon as I can decide on pin size. I have a big Red pin (.035 ) on my 20 yard set and I am amazed at how well I grouped with that thing. Maybe bigger is better.
> Shopping is fun when it's frivolous. :becky:


For us old farts, BIGGER isn't better...it is mandatory so that we can see the blamed pin in the first place! In addition, you have some "room" to use the center, the top, and the bottom of the pin as "additional reference points"...and the rules say nothing about it, either!!!


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I do like the look of you set up Vance. I used to have the same sight and used it for years. I gave it to my nephew when he was first starting out. I hope that I can find the time to try what you suggested to do Tom.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

My only go round with pins was at a MS State Field in the mid '80's, back when I decided that our director (legit 540's pin shooter) really did need to lose on his home range at least once in his lifetime. With a borrowed site, 4 afternoons of practice with XX75 2213's and my trusty Failsafe release, I managed to come up short of his score, learn a little humility, and get back to where I belonged---looking thru a scope.

Y'all can have the pins. Already had my lesson. 

edit: Gotta say, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

TNMAN said:


> My only go round with pins was at a MS State Field in the mid '80's, back when I decided that our director (legit 540's pin shooter) really did need to lose on his home range at least once in his lifetime. With a borrowed site, 4 afternoons of practice with XX75 2213's and my trusty Failsafe release, I managed to come up short of his score, learn a little humility, and get back to where I belonged---looking thru a scope.
> 
> Y'all can have the pins. Already had my lesson.
> 
> edit: Gotta say, it was a lot of fun.


LOL I have seen that many times. Guys that win in freestyle look at our scores and think I'll put on some pins and go show them pin shooters how it is done. Just to fall short of beating us. It takes a lot of practice to get used to holding off plus if their sight is a little bit off it makes it even harder. They usually end up going back to the scope. As a pin shooter I'm always trying to talk freestyle shooters to put away their scope and long stabilizer and join us pin shooters


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Won't be shooting those Smithsonian Institution grade pins today. I went to my hand surgeon for a follow up, and he felt it necessary to inject my hand / thumb joint. I guess he needed some money. :angry: 
I'll be in a brace for the next 24 hours while this wonder juice heals my hand, but I will be back. (God willing) 
Patience is a virtue, I don't have much of.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

mag41vance said:


> Won't be shooting those Smithsonian Institution grade pins today. I went to my hand surgeon for a follow up, and he felt it necessary to inject my hand / thumb joint. I guess he needed some money. :angry:
> I'll be in a brace for the next 24 hours while this wonder juice heals my hand, but I will be back. (God willing)
> Patience is a virtue, I don't have much of.


Sorry to hear that I hope that wonder juice works. I know it did for my back


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Won't be shooting those Smithsonian Institution grade pins today. I went to my hand surgeon for a follow up, and he felt it necessary to inject my hand / thumb joint. I guess he needed some money. :angry:
> I'll be in a brace for the next 24 hours while this wonder juice heals my hand, but I will be back. (God willing)
> Patience is a virtue, I don't have much of.


Doesn't sound like a pleasurable experience at all! Good luck with it, and I hope you are back on the course soon!


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Vance. Saw the scores from the VBA last weekend. Looks like you had a good 2 day score. Head to head with J D and almost came out on top.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Triangle FS said:


> Hey Vance. Saw the scores from the VBA last weekend. Looks like you had a good 2 day score. Head to head with J D and almost came out on top.


Where were all the SW VA guys ? Singers Glen is a challenging fun course. Always thinking on that course.

JD didn't have a typical JD type shoot. He was also shooting a 34" A-A bow that was fairly new to him. 

All in all I was happy with being able to shoot the 2 days without too much difficulty. A lot of my misses hit the dot. I really like the PSE Dominator. Makes me better than I really am. Fun time!

Thanks Bobby


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Well by 10:30 this morning my hand was feeling pretty much normal(which is what the Dr predicted)
So I was ready by the time I got home to try a half with the old style pins. I had shot a practice half Monday with the Axcel HD pro(which is now with it's new owner in Alabama).
I decided not to have any practice shots so I started cold but strong, and managed to hold up just fine with the 14 targets.
Here is what the 2 cards looked like. I am amazed at how seeming better I was able to hold on the dot and through the trigger with those huge pins.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Scorecard looks good.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Scorecard looks good.


Thanx, but my practice cards always look better than the ones that matter.


----------

